# animalmachine cutting journal



## animalmachine (May 26, 2004)

Goal:  5% bf

Started:  12% bf, 155 lb
Current: 7.5% bf, 160 lb 

(Height: 5'7")

Plan:

HIIT Cardio - 3 times a week (30 sec max, 30 sec relax, repeat)

Lifting - Max-OT

Supplements:  Redline, ZMA, GABA, Creatine

5ml Redline in morning and before workout (evening)

ZMA and GABA before bed

Diet (I hate to cook):

7:00am - always running late for work, grab Tri-O-Plex bar and eat on the go (I know, the label is wrong)

10:00am - VPX Micellean MRP (45g protein, 23g carbs)

12:30pm - Salmon (45g protein), 2 cups broccoli

4pm - VPX Micellean MRP

5pm - workout

6pm - MuscleLink RecoveryX Post Workout Shake (40g protein, 60g carbs)

7pm - Chicken Breast (45 - 60g protein), 2 cups broccoli

10pm - VPX Micellean MRP


----------



## animalmachine (May 26, 2004)

I gained 5 lbs last week when I began using creatine


----------



## tucker01 (May 26, 2004)

Damn why are you trying to cut at 7.5% BF?

are you prepping for a show?


----------



## animalmachine (May 26, 2004)

i've never tried to cut before, so I'm more or less experimenting.  I previously bulked up from 140 to 155 and I'd continue for more gain, but it's summertime and vanity seems to win over the argument in my head.  I am planning for another bulk next fall.  At 7.5%, my abs are still not showing that well.  I can still grab a decent amount of fat around my stomach, and I'd like to see if I can eliminate that.


----------



## animalmachine (May 26, 2004)

I've also noticed a trend towards a serious drinking problem, and this is something to help me stay away from the liquor (4 weeks clean!... almost   )


----------



## animalmachine (May 26, 2004)

I've been extremely irritable and pissed off lately for no particular reason.  Twin Peak helped me realize that it may be due to lowered levels of leptin.  I read through the "leptin and refeeds" thread and decided to let go of my diet today and take in more carbs.  

For lunch today, instead of the typical salmon, I ate the one thing i've been craving ever since i started this rediculous venture, Chicken burrito, w/ black beans, brown rice, pico, and guacamole.  There are probably a million other better options for a refeed, but I needed this, and I imagine the tortilla is pretty loaded with high GI carbs.  I also just took in a bag of pretzels and will eat some pasta for dinner tonight, otherwise keeping my diet the same. 

I'm feeling much better right now, so maybe there's something to this leptin thing?  (though it doesn't hurt that the boss is out of town and i'm wasting time on this board   )


----------



## animalmachine (May 27, 2004)

feeling great this morning.  last night i ate Olive Garden Chicken Scampi w/ angel hair pasta for dinner, with bread sticks.  i even got up early enough to make it to the gym this morning for an HIIT cardio session, and actually made it to work early for the first time since the last time I got laid (3 months ago)... in fact i don't think i've felt as good since.


----------



## tucker01 (May 27, 2004)

I'm sure the Olive garden was good,  but if that was part of a refeed I would watch the Fat intake which that is probably loaded with.  Refeeds should be carbs.

There is some great info in the Diet & Nutrition section it is a sticky on Refeeds and Leptin.


----------



## animalmachine (May 27, 2004)

yeah, very good point.  i should probably stick to meals where I actually know the nutritional info of what i'm eating.  next time...


----------



## animalmachine (May 27, 2004)

just got my body fat testing calipers and tape measure today!  i didn't have much time to do measurements, but it appears I'm about 6% bf now, but who knows how accruate these things are...  I'll do a more thorough test later.  I quickly measured my right bicep (flexed), and it's exactly 16in.  This number sounds small to me, but then I guess I'm not that big at 160 lbs.  Not that it matters, at least now I have more means to be obsessive.


----------



## animalmachine (May 27, 2004)

workout sucked tonight (shoulders, triceps).  maybe it's because i did HIIT in the morning, and just need to get adjusted.  I should be in and out of the gym in 45 min, and it took me well over an hour.   i could only rep 2-3 of weights i had no problem with last week (4-6).  oh, well, had an INSANE workout last night, and have the bloody shins from deadlifts to prove it.    my current schedule is 5 days on, 2 days off... think i'm going to split this up a bit.


----------



## perfecto (Apr 21, 2005)

shit dude, i just looked at the diet and im wondering how it is you get by on so little food?

i mean i understand your using suplements, so your geting all your nutrition etc, but dont you get hungry???


----------



## animalmachine (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah, when I was doing this last year I was hungry all the time... not really an issue if your goals are important enough...  i eventually reached the 5%, but it was just a personal challenge to see if i could... needless to say, i gave up this diet


----------



## perfecto (Apr 21, 2005)

wats ure diet now?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 28, 2005)

Glad to be of help.


----------

